# Should I buy HP Envy 15-J049TX/J048TX



## silverlight4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am seriously thinking of buying HP Envy 15-J049TX, I am getting it at around 60K online. I wanted to know is it a good deal?

My requirements are good performance (prefer i7 over i5), good battery (atleast 3 hours with regular use), good display (would prefer 1080p), good sound (Beats/JBL/Waves MaxAudio) and good build quality and it should also look cool. My budget is around 65K.

I am not looking for hard core gaming, but high multi-tasking with programming.

If anybody can give a comparison of Beats/JBL/Waves MaxAudio, that would help a lot. Also how much is the performance gain with SSD?

My other options are Asus K55VM-SX086D, Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN (), Lenovo Ideapad Y500/510 & Dell Inspiron 15z 5523 and I am too confused. 

Please advise which is the best laptop for me based on these requirements.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

Fill up the questionnaire: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## silverlight4 (Dec 28, 2013)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*
65K*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

*Programming (including running virtual machines, multiple IDEs), multimedia, moderate gaming, Surfing (avg no. of tabs ~ 20). High multitasking. Long hours of watching media/surfing, so battery backup is crucial. Keyboard and touchpad should also be good for programming and surfing.*

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

*High end Core i5/i7, 8GB Ram, dedicated graphics card, *good speakers and display quality* and resolution(full HD would be great)*

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*
No preference
*
6) Anything else you would like to say?*


*Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )* Higher is better within budget constraint.
*Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs)) *Normal (but atleast 3 hours)
*Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad *Anywhere
 
It should be sleek and well built.


----------



## seamon (Dec 28, 2013)

Go ahead, buy the envy. It's the best Laptop for you due to its powerful processor.
Do consider the Y510p but the envy is the next best thing for you.
Also if you have been using a regular HDD till now then prepare to be amazed by a SSD. It's ten times faster than a regular HDD. As per your requirements, a SSD is a must.
Edit: ASUS one has got heating issues, Samsung one has been discontinued I think, you won't be able to multitask on the Dell one due to its poor ulv processor. The y510p is a beast.


----------



## priyankgupta (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, it has i5 and no HD resolution.
+1 to Y510p!


----------



## silverlight4 (Dec 29, 2013)

"Go ahead, buy the envy. It's the best Laptop for you due to its powerful processor."

Which one do you mean J049TX (i5 4th Generation 4200M @60K) or J048TX (i7 4th Generation 4700MQ @70K) ?


"Also if you have been using a regular HDD till now then prepare to be amazed by a SSD. It's ten times faster than a regular HDD. As per your requirements, a SSD is a must."

But none of the option except Dell has an SSD, can you recommend an SSD laptop within my budget.

"+1 to Y510p!" 

Yes, it meets all my requirements, but its mighty expensive at 75K.


----------



## seamon (Dec 29, 2013)

I mean the j048tx.
I think it costs 65k locally

You can install a SSD yourself if your laptop has a msata port or you can remove your Hdd and install it.


----------



## silverlight4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey guys, what about Ideapad Y500, how does it compare to Envy 15-J048TX. 

And please suggest where I can get the best price for HP Envy 15-J048TX and ideapad y510 in Delhi/NCR.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 15Z


----------



## kashif (Jan 1, 2014)

R u working for dell bavusani. I have seen ur posts where u only write dell inspiron z


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah, what is your deal bavusani anyway? And even if you are working for dell, you are doing a lousy job. You are just writing some laptop name without even explaining why you like it. Oh, may be you think that really impresses these folks out here at this nerdy forum, they see some laptop name recommended by you, and whoa, their mind blows, it makes them crazy for it.


----------



## seamon (Jan 2, 2014)

Actually, the inspiron 15z is not at all a bad option. It provides a SSD by default so it will perform much much better than y510p and hp envy 15 j048tx when multitasking.


The hp and lenovo are gonna lag..... A lot.
The 15z is not recommended because of its vastly inferior cpu and gpu.


If you are gonna only multitask,then the 15z is viable but then again all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. 

Your best bet is to get HP or lenovo and install a SSD yourself.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 2, 2014)

You can go for Lenovo Ideapad Z500 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph).


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tarun Singh said:


> You can go for Lenovo Ideapad Z500 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph).


From the specs it looks inferior to y500, and just shy by 2K in price.


----------

